# Drip edge along rake where fascia has lip?



## NorthExposure (Apr 22, 2017)

Replacing a roof and using drip edge with the possible exception along the rake edges where the fascia that was installed by the builder has a 90-degree bend that extends more than 1"; I have attached a photo.

Should I install a drip edge along the rake that is forced out farther than normal, remove the lip in the fascia or simply install without a rake edge. If I skip the drip edge, might water drip behind the fascia?

What would you suggest I do and why?


----------

